# What are your thoughts on vacuum marinators?



## mdbannister (Feb 14, 2018)

What are your thoughts on vacuum marinators? I'm considering getting one, but have no experience with them at all. Are they worth the money? Which ones should I look at? Which ones should I stay away from?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2018)

My daughter got me a Vac Tumbler from A-MAZE-N Products. We use it a minimum of once a week and it holds enough meat for our crew of 6. I don't know if Todd has more. Give him a call...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2018)

If you have a vacuum sealer, all you need is a canister.
I use mine for pickles all the time.
Al


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 15, 2018)

Care you share your process Al?

My wife loves quick cucumber and vineagar salad. We have a "marinate" container that came with our Foodsaver set, but to be honest I have never used it for anything other than a "container"


----------



## mdbannister (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks guys! I also am wondering do I need a tumbling canister like this one: 
Or would something like this be better:


----------



## mdbannister (Feb 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> If you have a vacuum sealer, all you need is a canister.
> I use mine for pickles all the time.
> Al


I don't have anything atm


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 15, 2018)

That tumbler this is kind of cool, never seen one before. Alas in the RV I can only have so many gadgets :-(

But I am guessing a regular food saver with one of their large vacumm canisters is going to give you more bang for your buck. I used the heck out of mine to freeze smoked meats and raw meats when I find something thats a good deal.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone besides me having trouble seeing the tumblers mdbannister posted? I have been having some difficulty of late with most pages loading links and pictures and a few, like this one, just plain empty!


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 15, 2018)

No pictures for me


----------



## old sarge (Feb 15, 2018)

I've sent Jeff a quick note on this just in case there is a setting I am missing.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2018)

I have the 8x8  food saver canister and the quart jar lid sealer . Love them both , work great . Use the lid sealer to do Al's pickles . Ready in 3 days and get better as they go .


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 16, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Anyone besides me having trouble seeing the tumblers mdbannister posted? I have been having some difficulty of late with most pages loading links and pictures and a few, like this one, just plain empty!


I can't think of any reason why the images would not be showing up.. these are links from  Amazon and the pictures are being served on their servers.

Maybe there's some javascript involved with showing these images on  Amazon's end that is not sitting well with your browser.

For those of you NOT able to see the amazon images above, have you tried another browser, a mobile phone, etc. to see if it shows differently?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 16, 2018)

Works on my iPhone but not Mac. Will check my ad blocker. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Care you share your process Al?
> 
> My wife loves quick cucumber and vineagar salad. We have a "marinate" container that came with our Foodsaver set, but to be honest I have never used it for anything other than a "container"



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...dy-to-eat-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't see the pics here, but I use a Hosts file to stop re-directs from some ad servers, bogus sites, etc. I'll temporarily remove it and see what happen. I'll edit this post with the results.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2018)

I can see the link with the pics in them .


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 16, 2018)

I decided it would be better to give you the results of my test in a separate post. It is quite clear what is going on with people who cannot see the images:

*It is your ad blocker.*

I don't use ad blockers but instead use a "hosts" file. It is a simple text file which resides in the following folder on a Windows computer:

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc

The hosts file can take any web site or any call to a web site and re-direct it to a non-existent local address. The result is to block access to that site. In most cases, you don't know that anything didn't happen (yes, that is a somewhat tortured way to say it, but it is true).

In this case, those images are NOT being displayed directly from Amazon, but instead are being displayed through their advertising server. The actual link for those images is as follows:

ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com

If you "un-block" that site from your ad blocker or, in my case, remove it from the Hosts file, the images display just fine.

So, there is absolutely nothing wrong with smokingmeatforums.com; the problem is entirely in the software some people are using to view the images.

P.S. This is the entry in my Hosts file that I removed in order to view these images:

0.0.0.0 ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com

The 0.0.0.0 is a non-existent local web address, and the Hosts file re-directs the call to the advertising server to that non-existent address which, since it doesn't exist, does absolutely nothing, and the image simply doesn't show up.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 16, 2018)

OK! I got into ad blocker for MAC, added this forum website to the whitelist and I am now good to go.  Thanks all!


----------

